# HQ album art Google music



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Is there a wsy to get HQ album art on Google music player (newest one) cuz all my hi-res images look standard, not HQ at all.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

See its blurry









The actual image is crisp and hq


----------

